# Somewhere on the Tallapoosa



## Bodupp (Oct 3, 2007)

"Look at all the crappie in those dogwoods!"

From my early childhood, I can remember my Dad saying that every spring, tying Mother Nature's signs to good fishing - buttercups (primroses) meant shellcrackers, mimosa blooms meant bluegills were bedding, ripe cotton meant it was time to go to Wheeler Dam, etc.

The drive up to the lake brought back those memories as I drove past glorious dogwoods and cascades of Wysteria, all set in the lush green of an Alabama April. Who knew that the color green came in a million different shades?

Apparently, spring also affects my non-fishing friends (nerds), because I keep hearing, "You catching any fish?", "Bring me me some fish!", "When are we having a fish fry?" So Frank (the Googan) and his Aunt Terri (Jackback) and I went on a quest for the raw materials of a fish fry for potentially 40 guests, so it was back to the green lights...

We slayed 'em.

Terri had never been to the green lights, but she did real well, thank you. We managed 63 fish, fishing from dark:30 until 4:00 in the morning. The breakdown as follows:

6 baby stripers

2 white bass

7 bluegills (one awesome hump-nose)

3 catfish (2 channels and 1 flathead)

12 spotted bass

33 crappie (and a fine grade of crappie I might add. 3 of the largest were right at 15")

Most of the fish came on 1/16 oz crappie grubs (Monkey Milk, Baby Shad, chartruese curlytails) and minnows. The stripers and most of the bass came on crankbaits, Flukes, and Spro bucktails. Terri did have a 4-5 pound bass take her crappie jig right at the boat and broke her off. All of us got to see it against the glow of the green light. She was not happy.

This was Thursday night/Friday morning. I'm almost to the point of walking again without help today.

I will report again on the fish fry itself - how many fistfights, how many grease burns, how many times the law was called, etc.


----------



## panhandleslim (Jan 11, 2013)

What a haul. Is it about time for the big Stripers or is that May.


----------



## Bodupp (Oct 3, 2007)

I do best on the big stripers in November and December, but a big one can surprise you anytime, especially at night. I usually reserve May for some good ol' relaxing bream fishing.


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

I'm in the market for a green light for my dock.... You seem to be the expert - any recommendations? Choices are the ones you tie a brick to and chuck as far as you can - then retrieve when your done - or - the kind that attaches permanent to the dock posts


----------



## jcoss15 (Oct 11, 2010)

Wow, bet that was fun!


----------



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)

Once again "Dang" ! Nice haul !


----------



## Bodupp (Oct 3, 2007)

Try'n Hard said:


> I'm in the market for a green light for my dock.... You seem to be the expert - any recommendations? Choices are the ones you tie a brick to and chuck as far as you can - then retrieve when your done - or - the kind that attaches permanent to the dock posts


Frank gave me one that he said cost him $20. He said he bought it online. I wired it up to about 20 ft of wire and mounted it to a valve body. It's a 12 volt light, and I burned it the other night for 9 hours on a rechargeable battery like you see in emergency lights found in buildings. It's obviously not as bright as the 110 volt models, but I was pleased with the results.

If I was putting one on my dock, I think I would pay the extra money for the 110V model. Sorry I don't have any specifics, but I'll get Frank to chime in when I can.

And I wouldn't mount it to a post. We had our best luck on lights that were out from the pier and had brush nearby.


----------



## Fielro (Jun 4, 2012)

What a fine mess of fish. Congrats


----------



## J Smithers (Jun 27, 2008)

That's a dang nice mess of fish. I'm heading up there later this week and hopefully we can get on some green light action!


----------



## Bodupp (Oct 3, 2007)

J Smithers said:


> That's a dang nice mess of fish. I'm heading up there later this week and hopefully we can get on some green light action!


There are probably thousands of those lights on Martin. I'm convinced any idiot can catch all the bass and baby stripers you want by running from light to light, but we had to "clean off" the bass and stripers from a light before we could slow down and finesse the crappie. Otherwise, the bad boys will break off your crappie gear. We were using bass tackle to start, then switched to our 4# outfits for the slabs.

You should do real well, but be advised - there are lots of hazards out there. One minute you're in 80 feet of water, and the next you're in a foot and a half. Go slow and pay close attention.


----------



## FishWalton (Jul 22, 2010)

Thoroughly enjoyed the report and photos. Awesome night for sure.


----------



## tkh329 (Mar 14, 2012)

Try'n Hard said:


> I'm in the market for a green light for my dock.... You seem to be the expert - any recommendations? Choices are the ones you tie a brick to and chuck as far as you can - then retrieve when your done - or - the kind that attaches permanent to the dock posts



I put some green LEDs from www.loomisled.com on my dock (bayou Grande). I love them. You're welcome to come by sometime and check them out. 

OP, awesome haul!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cape 24 (Oct 23, 2014)

E-mail: [email protected]
334.332.0003

Thegreenmonsterfishinglight.com

Made in dadeville al, had one for years under my dock. expensive but well worth it.


----------

